# Mackeeper Ad



## SGilbert (Nov 11, 2020)

If you do a search for 'Mackeeper' on this site, you'll find a whole lot of anti Mackeeper statements along with many many problems with it.
WHY, then, are they allowed to advertise here?  The pros and amateurs, alike, recommend to NEVER install Mackeeper.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 11, 2020)

It could very well be that Scott has no say in which ads end up on here.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 12, 2020)

MacKeeper has been distributed by several different companies, latest being Clario Tech
I suspect that company gets to advertise here, because they are a legitimate company, who should be allowed to advertise to potential customers. Unfortunately, the poor reputation of the MacKeeper software is a difficult challenge to overcome on tech support sites that probably have a greater level of tech experience (on average), than other, more generic, tech forum sites. 
The bad reputation of the software that they sell is a tough nut to crack. They even have a page that appears to suggest that customers should contact antivirus sites that "incorrectly" list MacKeeper as "potentially unwanted" software.

I continue to trust Malwarebytes (for example), which continues to report MacKeeper as just that -- a PUP (Potentially Unwanted Program)

But, I also accept the possibility that MacKeeper is an improved product now, and no longer warrants the attention that it receives, and actually does what it says, and is no longer an illegitimate POS, a "bad player", or other designation that may no longer be deserved.
However, I am not interested in testing that out, when there are other products that will do much the same task, without the "history" that MacKeeper brings with it... Should I have a need for such a product, or someone who trusts my recommendation asks about such products -- MacKeeper continues at the bottom of my list.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 17, 2020)

It is hard. I can block them, and have in the past. But then they show up through new URLs and whatever.  Then at some point, I was learning out stuff and removed them from the block list. Basically, what DeltaMac said, is a good summary of the situation. It's legit software that must make bank because they advertise the heck out of it, and while I would never install it myself, others might find it useful. If I draw the line and block out MacKeeper, then shouldn't I apply the same philosophy to all the ads that may show up, on whether their software or services or products are worthy enough?

I have the same angst when I see the ad, as you all do.


----------



## Lavarda (Dec 26, 2020)

A week ago I received my first MacBook and now it is my pleasure to join your community. Before that, I used a Dell laptop.


----------

